# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Can cig's cause you to have bad dreams?

## sonicwhite

Okay, I have been using a vapor pen for I would say almost a week. I have smoked maybe 10 cig's in that time span. I was wondering since I am rarely having nightmares anymore that it was a smoking issue. As I know that patches cause nightmares but I think there is no proof that cig's do. I had bronchitis and I was weazing alot while smoking....Mainly while I was asleep. But that is getting better. I'm just wondering. Do cig's cause or maybe flare up nightmares?

----------


## CNGB

I'm not the best person to give input on this issue since I don't/never have smoked and so wouldn't know, but I've read a lot of articles on both this site and others, listened to a lot of people talk about their nightmares, and so I'd say that cigarettes won't cause you to have any. It could be something else that you're involved in or have witnessed or it could just be a coincidence.  :smiley:

----------


## realdealmagic

I don't think they do. I've smoked a couple times, and I've never had any nightmares or anything of the sort caused by it.

If you've been smoking a vapour pen to try and stop, well done, keep at it!  :tongue2:

----------


## cmind

Yes, any drug can cause nightmares, including nicotine.

----------


## Arra

I smoked for a year and a half before quitting a month ago.  I personally never experienced any more nightmares than usual, but I smoked so much I may have been used to it.  Anyway, when I quit I never noticed a change in my dreams either, besides those in which I'm smoking smoke again.

Perhaps it's just a psychological thing.  Everyone in bombarded with 'smoking is going to kill you' messages.  Maybe the nightmares came from the knowledge that you were doing something so unhealthy and a fear of what's going to happen to you.

----------


## bunster4

I smoke cigarettes and haven't experienced any nightmares directly from smoking. It is always possible that this could be the cause as nicotine is a stimulant but at the same time it is highly unlikely. Is your room too hot and are you not taking time to wind down before you sleep? I find this is most commonly the reason I have nightmares.

Well done on trying to quit and I hope it works for you!  :smiley:

----------


## LucidAurora

I've been a moderate pot smoker for many years (never smoked cigs). Recently I've had to quit for a piss test for a new job I just got. I found that I remember my dreams more now that I'm not smoking weed than I did when I was smoking. The first 3 nights are rough and I barely sleep at all - but by day 5 I'm sleepin and dreamin like a baby! 

Although it does relax me, it doesn't allow my mind to relax as it pushes ideas and thoughts through my mind constantly. I haven't had a nightmare in probably 10 years. I think any drug (yes cigarettes are drugs too) will interfere with brain activity and possibly cause issues with dreams, lucidity and general thought processes. Just my two cents.

cheers

----------


## cmind

> Perhaps it's just a psychological thing.  Everyone in bombarded with 'smoking is going to kill you' messages.  Maybe the nightmares came from the knowledge that you were doing something so unhealthy and a fear of what's going to happen to you.



Nope. You're not the best person to test this out as you're already a smoker, EDIT: nvm, I see you quit. Try putting on a nicotine patch right before bed. Just try it, see what happens.

----------


## sonicwhite

Wulp what I think it is. Could be a warning for me.....I follow Christ and there are a lot of scriptures that back up that God uses dreams to kinda shake us and warn us. There is something in my heart down deep that needs to be exploited. It is the very pain I went thru in 05 when I was psychotic for seven moths and I was in jail two of those months without a advocate to help me. Physical abuse as a child. Other issues like my ex breaking up with me right after I started to gain my mind back. Just a lot of crud happened in a short amount of time.....All these repressed feelings and emotions and telling me that God is wanting to heal my heart but I have to allow Him into the very dark corners of my life so He can flush out the fear. That's just what i gained from all this.

----------


## papasgirl

I would say absolutely. I am a regular but light smoker. I have used the nicotine patch in the past and know what terrible nightmares those can cause. I smoked quite a few more cigarettes today than I usually do, and I've just been awoken buy one of the most horrifying dreams I've ever had.

----------

